# which kettle



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

hi all

what electric kettle would you recomend for when your on hook up in spain or would any kettle do...........thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have one ordinary domestic one from Tesco £5. and a low wattage, under 1k, one as well. it depends on the hook up you have really so for the price of one decent kettle I have covered all possibilities under £15.

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you buy one that is a max of 1kw or 1000w. ish. Then you will be okay even on low ampage hookups.. It will take a little longer to boil but who's in a rush.....


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a recommendation from Russell http://swift-kontiki.co.uk/?s=kettle


----------



## tuner (Aug 18, 2013)

Never understood the need for an electric kettle. got a gas one, means we can pull over and make a brew anywhere without EHU ,just somethink else taking up room


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Kettles have been bothering me too.
For a long time I have been on the hunt for a low wattage folding silicone kettle that will run off an inverter powered by my solar panels so as not to use up valuable battery power which I like to save for sky sports and hair straighteners.
If you find one during your search please post a link.

James


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I use this 900w model when on electric hook-up:

http://www.caravanaccessoryshop.co.uk/product/low-wattage-kettle-1000w-240v-1-7l/543

I also have a lightweight camping kettle that I heat by gas when power is not available.

Over time, I have found that I use both equally.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

tuner said:


> Never understood the need for an electric kettle. got a gas one, means we can pull over and make a brew anywhere without EHU ,just somethink else taking up room


thanks for the info guys.
been using a gas one for years in the uk, all well and good, not so good when your in spain and its 40 degrees outside and your uping it to 50 degrees inside whilst you brew up with gas !!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kettle*

I got a lovely Morrison one - £12

Details here

Russ


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Kettle*



Rapide561 said:


> I got a lovely Morrison one - £12
> 
> Details here
> 
> Russ


I purchased the same one Russ only last week, it supplements the gas one we have had for some time and which we can use if off ECH.

Keith


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We use a travel kettle, big enough for 2 good mugs of tea, also have a very slow, leave at home low wattage kettle. Use a nice green whistler when no hook up. I would happily only take that one, but John likes the electric one. 
See the point about hot weather, but we tend to have cold drinks during the day.

Sue


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We don't bother with carrying an electric kettle at all. 

We just use a good old fashioned small and lightweight whistling kettle on the gas hob.

It works wherever we are, on a campsite, on an Aire, or when wildcamped.

That one kettle also works outdoors on our Coleman dual-fuel twin burner hob (that we can also put a griddle top onto to use as a BBQ).


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JP said:


> Hi
> Kettles have been bothering me too.
> For a long time I have been on the hunt for a low wattage folding silicone kettle that will run off an inverter powered by my solar panels so as not to use up valuable battery power which I like to save for sky sports and hair straighteners.
> If you find one during your search please post a link.
> ...


Judging by your avatar photo, your hair straighteners will not be a big drain on your battery and you can spare a few more amps for an electric kettle.

Have you considered buying a set of hand shears and doing away with the hair straightener altogether? I think your bone structure would suit the 'Kojak' look. :?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JP said:


> I like to save for sky sports and hair straighteners.


You forgot the electric blanket................... :roll:


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > I like to save for sky sports and hair straighteners.
> ...


At least that is very low wattage 

David


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Your quite right about the hair straighteners, they are for Mrs P.
We don't use electric blankets as we prefer a couple of halogen heaters for day/evening use and an oil filled radiator for overnight but I am thinking of fitting an economy 7 type storage heater wired in reverse to operate during the day on solar which will give out a steady heat all night.
Has anyone tried this?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

JP said:


> Hi
> Your quite right about the hair straighteners, they are for Mrs P.
> We don't use electric blankets as we prefer a couple of halogen heaters for day/evening use and an oil filled radiator for overnight but I am thinking of fitting an economy 7 type storage heater wired in reverse to operate during the day on solar which will give out a steady heat all night.
> Has anyone tried this?


If you decide on this remember to take out the bricks as they will put you over your payload! 8O

R  ger


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nearly a week now and you lot are still on your mettle about the kettle - when is it going to migrate to dildos and electric nose clippers?

Back to Fruitcakes the lot of you!! And leave the good people of MHF to watt-ever.


----------

